# Deformed Tadpole



## PhylloBro (Sep 21, 2018)

I have two tadpoles that came from the same clutch (P. Vittatus) that are grossly deformed but seem to be eating and growing like normal. These tadoles are round and lumpy rather than the sleek oval shape of a normal tadpole. They look like sting rays with tiny eyes and mouths. They seem to waddle when they try to swim because of the shapes of their bodies. They are definitely ugly but they seem to be thriving like a normal tadpole. Thoughts?


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

If I were to venture a guess I would say an intestine or other organ multiplication/duplication malformity. 

These can be partial, or in quite various functional arrangements. For a while at least. 

Thats my guess.


----------



## hp192 (Feb 28, 2016)

Give 'em a chance and see what happens. I had a tad once whose tail grew out at a 90 degree angle instead of straight back. It developed into a perfectly normal froglet (much to my surprise).


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

If they are indeed anatomical and not air bubbles, perhaps you should examine parental retinoid intake. 

More is not always "Better".


----------



## SJD (8 mo ago)

PhylloBro said:


> I have two tadpoles that came from the same clutch (P. Vittatus) that are grossly deformed but seem to be eating and growing like normal. These tadoles are round and lumpy rather than the sleek oval shape of a normal tadpole. They look like sting rays with tiny eyes and mouths. They seem to waddle when they try to swim because of the shapes of their bodies. They are definitely ugly but they seem to be thriving like a normal tadpole. Thoughts?


What happened to your stingray looking tadpole in the end?
I have one the same so was just wondering what to expect.


----------

